# Popa Spurca final molt pics



## rlechols (Jun 7, 2006)

Hi all-

Just thought you might enjoy these pics of my female P. Spurca on it's final molt:

















She changes position to let gravity help her wings unfurl:






Close-up of the new wings:






Wings unfurl:


----------



## Rick (Jun 7, 2006)

Great pics thanks for sharing.


----------



## Rib (Jun 7, 2006)

ah those are class pics! I always missed my Spurcas on they're last molt


----------



## FieroRumor (Jun 7, 2006)

AMAZING! :!:


----------



## yen_saw (Jun 8, 2006)

Good job Rachel, congrate! She is a beauty.


----------



## Lissimore12 (May 2, 2011)

How many molts do popa sprucas have?


----------

